
Tesla is releasing more battery capacity and free Supercharging due to Hurricane - devy
https://electrek.co/2018/09/12/tesla-releasing-more-battery-capacity-free-supercharging-hurricane-florence/
======
samizdis
Isn't Elon sending any metal tubes on standby for the opportunity to save any
of the potentially submerged?

